

Anti-vaccination update: How the measles crisis struck Disneyland - ssclafani
http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-mh-antivaccination-update-the-measles-crisis-strikes-disneyland-20150108-column.html

======
zak_mc_kracken
So depressing. If you're not vaccinating your child, you are putting the
following people at risk:

\- Other idiots like yourself who chose not to vaccinate their child and their
very unlucky children.

\- Vaccinated people (because a vaccine is never 100% effective).

\- Babies too young to be vaccinated.

And of course, you are taking part in resurrecting a disease that had been
officially announced as eradicated in 2000.

Good job, anti vaccine people, you ignorant, medieval retards.

~~~
ethanhunt_
> Vaccinated people (because a vaccine is never 100% safe).

s/safe/effective

Also, I think you should rewrite your post without the insulting words in it.
Writing it as such may be cathartic, but it is ineffective in convincing
anyone.

~~~
zak_mc_kracken
You're right, effective is more accurate.

I picked my wording very carefully. I'm not one to use insults lightly but
this topic enrages me. It's one thing to make choices that are detrimental to
yourself, it's worse to make such choices that impact your children (who are
helpless) but I think it's the ultimate disgrace to make choices that endanger
the entire population.

~~~
DougN7
So that means you're also against smoking and drinking...? Not trying to be
snarky - but there are LOTS of activities that are socially acceptable that
endanger others. And they are probably a whole lot more dangerous overall than
lack of vaccination. (For the record, my children and I are vaccinated).

~~~
alphakappa
Smoking and drinking do not necessarily endanger others. You can smoke by
yourself, or drink without driving etc.

Vaccination is not the same, unless you intend to quarantine your kids
forever.

------
transfire
Bullshit. [http://www.sott.net/article/290717-Chickenpox-vaccine-
when-m...](http://www.sott.net/article/290717-Chickenpox-vaccine-when-
mandated-increases-disease-outbreak-South-Korean-study-finds)

~~~
jedmeyers
Original article is actual news about measles outbreak. Yours is about
chickenpox from a shady resource. I fail to see how your input is relevant to
the discussion.

~~~
transfire
Clearly you have no idea what "attenuated vaccines" are.

